Is a $35,000 Tesla Model 3 Envisioned by Musk Profitable? UBS Says No - adamqureshi
======
gscott
It should be profitable. Tesla doesn't spend any money on marketing. Maybe it
is not "profitable enough" compared to the other vehicles but without it how
will Tesla become a car company for the masses and get considerable size.

